# A quick hello



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Long time stalker first time poster. Wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been watching this sight for about a year now, finally got off of dial-up so thought it was time to join and take full advantage of the wealth of haunting knowledge here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, scarecrow!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome. And if it haunt knowledge you seek, you have come to the right place. This place is filled with very smart and creative haunters. Nice folks as well.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Scarecrow, don't let the witch set you on fire.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome....so far I have found the group here so friendly and welcoming...I def. have grown to like coming here and posting now.

So welcome welcome.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Scarecrow!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Put up those straw feet and stay awhile.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Scarecrow


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Plan on spending so time with us, you can never leave.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Scarecrow! I feels like yous me next o'kin!


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------

